# Varadero adults



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

These are at least 10 months old. Curious to here what you guys think. 


frog 1 



























frog 2




























thanks a ton!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pics didn't show up...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They are for me. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't see pictures

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't see them either.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

You have to post the direct url to the picture, not the quick view of it.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Frog #1





































frog #2




























How is that?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

frog #2




























frog #1


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

They both appear to be males to me. At 10 mo old a female should be significantly wider than either of those appear in the photos.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They look very thin, IMO. Springtails and melanos at will.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I do have them feeding on tons of melos. I am not to worried because frog 2 which i suspect to be a female due her size and length over frog 1, is feeding on lots of flies as we speak.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

As noted they look very thin, possibly both very stressed male's, I would keep them separate and let them bulk up and repost picture's if you have not gotten calling from both, but I suspect you will.

Scott


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

The only problem I have is I don't have a spare viv to put them in.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

vivlover10 said:


> The only problem I have is I don't have a spare viv to put them in.


Do you have any plastic bins, kritter keepers, or anything? A little sphagnum moss, a few leaves, maybe a cutting or two, and you have a decent temp enclosure.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Temporary tank works well. Fauna box or tupperware. We use braplast 8x8x8 inch.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Get a 6quart container for each cheap and a safe way to seperate. Add some sphag and leaf litter you will be set. They are pretty skinny which makes the at risk of going south much faster then a frog with healthier weight.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just Made a little quarantine and he/she is already fattening up. I have 50 or so flies in with her. FYI these are offspring of my original pair. They were in a 35 gallon hex together with a 4 month old too. I have a felling that one of them is male because my original male is skinnier than usual. I will feed in small doses everyday till I see a fat healthy frog and then I will post pics.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Being on the thin side and more than likely stressed already, 50 FF's will more than likely stress them even more. I would put a piece of fruit to get the FF's to gather on to keep them off the Frog. If you have Springtails available I would seed the temporary tanks with them they are far less stressful than 50 FF's climbing all over the place.

Scott


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well frog #1 is a male, caught him today with my proven female. Found eggs after words too. 

Update: frog #2 is unknown still because there are plenty of flies to feed on and it is getting fatter by the day.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you have any water in their temp vivs? They almost look dehydrated to me. Since most temp vivs don't have broms in them, I like to keep tilted film canisters or deli cups with water in them so the frogs can get a good soak if they need one. 
It's amazing the difference it can make in just a day.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, I have a film can filled in the temp tank.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok a little update here:

Frog 1


















frog2


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump. anyone?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

your frogs look rather thin, you might wanna feed a little more often, based on the body shape all males, however because they are so thin its hard to really say.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Honestly I don't see much of a change.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pics are too small. But where do you have them? Do not put in those tubes each time to photograph them: although Varadero are very bold (as mine are), they can getting stressed.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I realize they do get stressed because they thin up all of a sudden when I catch them. It very frustrating too. I do feed lots of flies and to me they are not necessarily thin. I will try to get a pic of my proven female which always looks huge and plump. When I do feed one of them does get that pair shape. But hey, I might be wrong. I do feed 40-50 stunted melongater when ever I can't spot at least a couple flies so they don't get too stressed.


----------

